# 1964 impala kick panels



## Lowaird64 (Oct 13, 2005)

anyone making these custom and selling them?


----------



## Lowaird64 (Oct 13, 2005)

anyone out there making them or have any for sale? Looking to buy as soon as possible


----------



## Lowaird64 (Oct 13, 2005)

still lookin...


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Are you capable of doing fiberglass yourself? If so there is a very well done build log of how to build your own on this site.


----------



## Lowaird64 (Oct 13, 2005)

yes I seen that, its a really good thread for someone who has time-lol and with a 10 week old baby at home I dont have any-lol anymore-im just trying to find someone who makes them. I remember seeing someones topic on here a while back and he was making and selling them. Thanx for the reply though.


----------



## kendrickrs (Jul 31, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=592114


hey 64 since this site is so big and it can be hard to find things i just do a google search 

to find things quicker for example

go to google and type

sale fiberglass kick panel impala site:http://www.layitlow.com/forums

and google will search the site: layitlow.com/forums for whatever you need

btw i know they arent fiberglass but he i tried lol


----------



## pjcruiser (May 24, 2011)

also if you do a search on ebay for 64 impala kick panels there are several.


----------



## Lowaird64 (Oct 13, 2005)

sorry i might have come across wrong-im looking for custom speaker kick panels. Not just the plastic factory replacments


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

Lowaird64 said:


> sorry i might have come across wrong-im looking for custom speaker kick panels. Not just the plastic factory replacments


i can make some custom 1's for u..


----------



## augie64 (Feb 17, 2010)

try impalabobs.com


----------



## Ked O.P. (May 4, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/64-I...tZVintageQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Lowaird64 said:


> sorry i might have come across wrong-im looking for custom speaker kick panels. Not just the plastic factory replacments


Everyone seems to have missed this part. He doesn't want plastic remakes. He's looking for fiberglassed


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Id make em if I didn't have some many things going right now


----------



## FD1851 (Dec 27, 2009)

Jeff Rohrer said:


> Id make em if I didn't have some many things going right now


Hey if you find out where to get them I want a set too!!! I saw the old post and the fiberglass custom ones are beautiful!!


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

FD1851 said:


> Hey if you find out where to get them I want a set too!!! I saw the old post and the fiberglass custom ones are beautiful!!


I'm making mine, not buying them.


----------



## Ked O.P. (May 4, 2009)

*how about these:*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/show...Kickpanels-for-6.5-quot-components.-Brand-new

*Keep Ridin' uffin:*


----------



## eric in cali (Dec 28, 2008)

check your local sterio shops thay might sell them if not thay could order some for you


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Theres another member on here: Indyzmosthated - I followed his build and he has a stereo shop, they make all sorts of custom kick panels and door panels like your looking for. Not sure what he'd want to do it, But they are top notch, checkem out and look through his build you'll see what I'm sayin.


----------



## Mhanson (Apr 22, 2013)

Hey are u still makin custom kick panels ?


----------

